# Randolph county shrooms???



## chief-x (Apr 21, 2013)

Basic finds in Randolph county


----------



## chief-x (Apr 21, 2013)

Anyone found anything yet?? Ive only found one red


----------



## chief-x (Apr 21, 2013)

Found 11 greys and one half free today... pics up as soon as I get my photobucket up.... low on north faceing hills.


----------

